# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Mini-Tackle Box

## Zack

With our fall crappie season not too far out, I've been working on a little project.  I've been putting together a lightweight, compact tackle box that I could take with me on hiking trips, when a willow branch, inner strand from 550 cord, and the contents of the box are all I need to catch a crappie or sunfish.  I wanted to share the box with you all.  Hoping to get some suggestions about it too.  Here it is:


1. The box: a little Altoids tin-sized organizer with a removable, six-pocket tray (it was a dollar, so I'll keep using it until it breaks or something...).

2. Tube baits: I've always had good luck with these for crappie and bluegills.

3. Curlytail grubs: these little grubs, 1.5" or 2", will catch bass, catfish, and other larger freshwater fish.

4. Marabou jig: nice for most gamefish, whether large or small.

5. Trout magnets: little trout lures work good for small fish like sunnies, perch, and crappie, and obviously trout.

6. Terminal tackle: a variety of #4, 6, and 8 hooks (about a dozen in all) and some split-shots.

----------


## pete lynch

Looks like a good kit.
I've heard of folks eating fish out of DE's freshwater ponds when the water gets cold but I'm not one of them.  :Wink:

----------


## MrFixIt

I would like to see a picture of the container and contents please.

----------


## natertot

I took a pvc pipe and capped of one end while place a snap on lid on the other. I drilled a little hole and tied the back of a fishing line on the inside of the pipe using a washer and wrapped the line around the outside. On the inside I placed some hooks, sinkers, fake baits, lures, and a few small bobbers. It is an entire set up that is ready for fishing that fits in almost any bag.

Here's a YouTube video of something similar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC7DbNxcGQU

----------


## hunter63

Crash post a cool version a while back....
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ht=bait+caster

----------


## Zack

> Looks like a good kit.
> I've heard of folks eating fish out of DE's freshwater ponds when the water gets cold but I'm not one of them.


Eating freshwater fish out of Delaware???  There's not many bodies of fresh water that I would trust in the state.  Private property, saltwater, and stocked fish may be a different story though...

----------


## Zack

> I would like to see a picture of the container and contents please.


I'm not sure how to upload photos from my phone to the laptop...  Sorry.

----------


## Zack

Did a quick websearch and found this picture, MrFixIt.  It's the container I use (or very, very close to it, anyway):

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

> Crash post a cool version a while back....
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ht=bait+caster


I forgot about that! Thanks for bringing it up. These types of set up do work pretty well. I have caught a lot sunfish, blue gill, and crappie off mine. I even caught a real nice perch last summer with it out of a local river. Well worth making for a pocket or a bag.

----------


## Zack

> I forgot about that! Thanks for bringing it up. These types of set up do work pretty well. I have caught a lot sunfish, blue gill, and crappie off mine. I even caught a real nice perch last summer with it out of a local river. Well worth making for a pocket or a bag.


I built one a while back that I still haven't tried...  I think that the pill-box setup may be a little more practical for me though.

----------


## hunter63

I do like the pill box set up as well......flat, fits in pocket, water proof, and stays shut then closed.

Don't need much....some line, couple of hooks, few sinkers....and you are good to go.
This post was a good reminder.

----------


## Zack

Got the chance to try the kit out today.  Caught six fish, all were crappie or sunfish.  Used an ultralight, 5' 2" spinning rod and the contents of the kit.  But I did have to add a piece of cork and homemade lure.  The cork made for a good bobber, a welcome addition to the kit.  The concept is working, so I'll keep refining it.  Hope this helps.

----------

